# parkour



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

That's so cool! I love how it's shot like a (human's) Parkour video.

Thanks for the find, Faerie.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very cool. I said to Bruce "Oh my...this is the canine version of those kids that jump buildings!". I hope this dog does not end up with a bad back from all the jumping.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Amazing! I just hope this dog always loves where he lives because just TRY to keep him in a fenced yard!! :lol:


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Amazing! I just hope this dog always loves where he lives because just TRY to keep him in a fenced yard!! :lol:


That's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Totally amazing.


----------

